# Finding Motivation



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

I am finding it very hard to find motivation. I don't find it hard to motivate myself to ride but finding the motivation to race. I am 17 years old and really just started racing last year but not very seriously, I did maybe 4 races with no success in any. This year I have gotten more serious about racing and training. I bought myself a HRM and a bunch of different books for building a good training plan which I have done. I will be racing cat 5s this year ( my racing age is 18) and sometimes i wonder if I should even bother. There are so many 15-16 year olds who are cat 3s and cat 2s who are tearing it up and I don't think I have the genetics to every be able to get to that level. Is it really just a matter of gaining the experience through racing and the rest will follow? Or am i doomed to become a slow cat 4 rider the rest of my life? How do I find the mental motivation to race?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Don't despair just yet. 4 races does not determine your destiny. You are very young still, starting out younger than more than a few guys I know who are racing in the pro ranks now. Cycling rewards dedication and consistency - apart from a few absolute genetical freaks out there, most riders have to put in the years of training to reach their potential. For some, that might be Pro Tour and for the majority is a few levels below. But I am firm believer that just about anyone who is willing to work hard, train consistently year in and year out, and learn how to race intelligently can ascend to category 2 in N. America. Beyond that, it takes a little more genetical magic.

I would suggest finding a good local coach, or even better a club program that has a strong junior/U23 focus in your area. Having a coach and training with your peers will do wonders for your motivation.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I wish i could find a club that has a good junior program in my area. Unfortunately the closest one that i know of is about a 2 hour drive. I am in a local club with a few former domestic pros who give me advice a lot and help me out with stuff.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

My motivation comes from wanting the podium. In my 12 important races this season, I finished 4th in 9 of them, and top 10 in the remainder. This year I won't let that happen. 


Your cat 2 and 3 buddies were exactly where you were a few years ago. They worked their asses off to get where they are. Genetics helps, but you have to really work to make them come into play.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

If you don't love it and have the desire, nobody can tell you how to be successful. Cycling is 99% internal motivation. 

Winners are made, not born. What you need is time and deliberate practice.

Read this:

http://www.definingsomeday.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/EricssonDeliberatePracticePR93.pdf


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I have been keeping to my training plan and I am going to be really dedicated this year. I am much more motivated now, I was kinda feeling down the day i wrote this topic, some of which came from cycling, most of which came from other stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

any updates would be cool
i could bet he lost his motivation again quite fast


----------

